# Kids and Their Horses



## Rashashea (Feb 13, 2009)

Let's see those adorable pictures of kids and horses. This is my daughter and her new quarter horse "Billy the Kid"
Rasha


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Aww, so cute!

All the ones of my kids when they were little aren't digital and so, not on the computer.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have any kids but I'm looking forward to seeing everyone else's. 
Your daughter is too cute Rasha


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is my friends little sister a couple of years ago on banjo


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

actually it was about 3 and a hlaf years ago


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My youngest, Shaylea with Cody










Shaylea on her pony, Spirit Bear










My youngest girls, Kelly and Shaylea with Cody









Kelly with her horse, Tahoe










Kelly riding Cody in his first lesson


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Excellent!*

Oh I have some cute ones of Cobalt and my niece! I will come back and post them when I get home


----------



## Rashashea (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Vida, she was so excited, she even used her allowance to buy him a new halter.
Rasha


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww the pics are so adorable!
x


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no kids so I will substitute my niece and nephew. Here is a pic of Bailey on her horse Snuffy and Braden on his horse Zippo.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is my little sis with Clippy!! Sorry, the second one is so blury!


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

The first is my daughter (4) on my big boy Ben







this is my daughter on our buddy mojo whom is up for sale sadley (he's my best friends horse)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








And this is my daughter on our arab mare abbey


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

all really cute everyone. The kids always look so thrilled to be on a horse.


----------

